# V60 "Hack"



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I've recently being doing a lot of 350g-500g V60 brews, and one thing I found to work really well is to almost always pour in the middle.

For example, if you are doing a 24g:400g brew - you can do a 50g bloom as normal, and then a 150g pour starting as a little spiral for the first 20% or so and then rest in the middle, and then two more 100g pours for example. So no pouring constantly in spirals. There is no need for any additional stirring or shaking and you will get a fairly uniform and fast flow throughout the bed like this. Give it a try.


----------



## Colio07 (Mar 9, 2015)

Interesting. How quickly are you pouring, and what kettle are you using to pour water? What I'm wondering is whether there's a really fast pour that helps to disperse the water quickly through the coffee bed? Otherwise (with a slow thin pour) I think you'd end up with different levels of extraction between the grounds in the middle and grounds on the outside. Depending on your brew recipe maybe it's not something that's easily noticeable in the cup, but from a molecular standpoint you'd definitely be getting a more disparate extraction profile this way (as opposed to the 'spirals' method).


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Colio07 said:


> Interesting. How quickly are you pouring, and what kettle are you using to pour water? What I'm wondering is whether there's a really fast pour that helps to disperse the water quickly through the coffee bed? Otherwise (with a slow thin pour) I think you'd end up with different levels of extraction between the grounds in the middle and grounds on the outside. Depending on your brew recipe maybe it's not something that's easily noticeable in the cup, but from a molecular standpoint you'd definitely be getting a more disparate extraction profile this way (as opposed to the 'spirals' method).


 You would taste such a disparate extraction very easily. If it's not easily noticeable in the cup, it doesn't matter.

Even if you just pour in the middle, if you have standing liquid over the bed, the bed is constantly in flux & being churned over.

We're not really concerned with a molecular standpoint.

Spirals are good for early wetting stage & for brews with very coarse grinds, where you have little standing liquid. Neither centre pouring, nor spiral pouring are methods in themselves, nor are they mutually exclusive. They're just techniques employed depending on grind size & brew size.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Colio07 said:


> Interesting. How quickly are you pouring, and what kettle are you using to pour water? What I'm wondering is whether there's a really fast pour that helps to disperse the water quickly through the coffee bed? Otherwise (with a slow thin pour) I think you'd end up with different levels of extraction between the grounds in the middle and grounds on the outside. Depending on your brew recipe maybe it's not something that's easily noticeable in the cup, but from a molecular standpoint you'd definitely be getting a more disparate extraction profile this way (as opposed to the 'spirals' method).


 I have the Brewista Artisan Kettle. Pouring is not too slow, not too fast, slow enough that it drops straight down. I don't measure the rate. I have a feeling with conical brewers spirals do more harm than good with bigger brews. At least my larger brews have gotten both cleaner & tastier since I started pouring straight down.


----------

